# suche große "Icon"-database



## Gaea (27. Juni 2013)

Hallo ihr,

ich bin auf der suche nach einer großen Datenbank mit vektorisierten Icons.
Also ich bräuchte zB Bilder für Wifi, Kaffee, Bad, Föhn, Schlüssel, Waschmaschine "Hotelgewerbe" etc. hab zwar schon einiges gefunden allerdings nicht wirklich viel dabei für meine Suchbegriffe.

Das Ganze sollte außerdem frei zu verwenden sein.

Ich wusste mal eine Seite wos zu jedem Thema ne Menge Icons gab, allerdings kann ich weder das bookmark finden noch erinner ich mich im entferntesten an den Namen.

Grüße


----------



## Martin Schaefer (27. Juni 2013)

Vielleicht meinst du Iconshock? Die erschlagen dich mit mehr als 1 Mio. Icons.


----------



## Gaea (27. Juni 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort das wars zwar nicht aber sieht sehr vielversprechend aus, werds mir mal ansehen! 

EDIT:
dort muss man für die icons bezahlen soweit ich sehen kann. würde gratis icons brauchen.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (27. Juni 2013)

Warum muss immer ALLES kostenlos sein? Selbst "günstig" ist nicht mehr genug. Alle wollen mit ihrer eigenen Arbeit Geld verdienen, aber niemand will für anderer Leute Arbeit mehr Geld ausgeben. Das macht mich echt wahnsinnig. Kapiert denn niemand, dass uns das so auf Dauer kaputt macht?

*seufz*


----------



## chmee (28. Juni 2013)

*@gaea* gib doch einfach "icons free" in  ein. Wenn es schon kostenlos sein soll, dann sollte das Finden der kostenlosen "Leistungen" ein bisschen Zeit kosten dürfen.

mfg chmee


----------



## smileyml (28. Juni 2013)

Wie ist es denn mit dem "Noun Project"?
http://www.tutorials.de/content/1041-noun-project-piktogramme-kostenlos.html


----------



## Gaea (28. Juni 2013)

@smileyml dankeschön !

@ Martin Schaefer & chmee tut mir leid wenn das etwas arrogant oder wie auch immer geklungen hat, dass ich extra nochmal wegen gratis geschrieben habe. dachte mit "frei zu verwenden" wär klar gwesen was ich meine.
ich will mir keine 2000 icons um 49$ kaufen wenn ich gesamt nur etwa 10 stück benötige. abgesehn davon habe ich gehofft dass ich vielleicht diese alte seite welche ich damals benutzt habe wieder finde. naja. solche geschäftsmodelle wo ich mir riesige iconbundles kaufen muss unterstütze ich auf keinen fall.
ich finds ehrlich gesagt nicht ok wenn ihr mich da jetzt persönlich angreift und mir vorwerft ich sei zu faul um zu googlen oder ich schätze die arbeit anderer nicht nur weil ich nach etwas suche was auch als freeware erhältlich ist.
ich glaube so eine diskussion gehört auch nicht unbedingt in das forum hier rein bzw. ihr seit admins aber nicht meine lehrer/eltern oder irgendwer die mich hier belehren müssen.
da vergehts ja einem hier nochmal um hilfe zu bitten wenn man dann von den admins angemacht wird...

ich frag ja nicht hier weil ich zu faul zum googlen bin. ich bin nach ewigkeiten****** wieder mal auf der seite hier weil ich mir denke hier bekomm ich vielleicht einen super tipp von jemanden. und dann bekommst du solche antworten. genau auf sowas wie smileyml hier gepostet hat war ich aus. danke nochmal. und die bekommen als dank ein paar icons von mir upgeloadet.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (28. Juni 2013)

Die Tatsache, dass mein Tipp / Link nicht genau das war, was du gesucht hast, heißt nicht automatisch, dass es ein schlechter Tipp war. Das mal vorweg.

Außerdem nehme ich durchaus für mich in Anspruch, meine Meinung sagen zu dürfen. Meine Meinung war weder belehrend, noch erzieherisch. Es war nur Audruck meiner Verzweiflung über die allgemeine Kostenlos-Kultur und ihre Folgen, die zweifelsohne immer stärker um sich greift. Klar, wir müssen das nicht ausdiskutieren, aber meine Meinung lass ich mir von dir dann auch nicht verbieten. Ich hoffe, du kannst das genauso respektieren wie ich deine Meinungsäußerung respektiere.


----------



## Another (29. Juni 2013)

/offtopic

Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht Martin. Das ganze Ausmaß verfolge ich schon ewig - alleine hier im Jobforum, wo Leute fürs programmieren die Anfragen in 'entgeldlich', und fast alle kreativen u. künstlerischen Anfragen in 'unentgeldlich' stellen. Oder in anderen Subforen nach "Hilfe" für ihr Design/Logo/etc. fragen, den anspruchsvollen krativen Part aber letztendlich gerne von jemanden auf dem Silbertablett serviert bekommen wollen. 

Es ist ganz einfach schlecht für die Branche und traurig, dass viele, das nicht wertschätzen was sie jeden gerne zeigen, bzw. dadurch gerne selber Geld verdienen wollen.


----------

